

Does the White House Have Wi-Fi? - rogercosseboom
http://www.fastcompany.com/blog/chris-dannen/techwatch/does-white-house-have-wifi

======
eli
Uh, no. Certainly not connected to anything that could possible access
security sensitive data.

I can tell you for sure that defense contractors do not even have internet
access from secure areas. Everything has to be screened and brought in on CD.

